# NOC 1112 vs 1114



## depressedfish (Aug 21, 2014)

I am looking to apply for FSW before express entry, but I am confused about which NOC I should apply under.

I am currently working in a major bank and my work is split across several NOC, so I am having difficulty deciding which NOC I should apply under. Especially I heard people saying to apply for a particular NOC, you must meet 80% of the main duties.

My job involves:
Preparing reports that are sent to central bank to comply with regulatory requirements. (NOC 1111 or 1114)

Provide oversight to ensure traders comply with government regulations and company policies at all times (NOC 1114)

Prepare daily reports to analyse the risk profile of a portfolio (NOC 1112)

Understand the drivers for each portfolio and provide daily commentary to management (NOC 1112)

As you can see my job is a mixture of everything and I am not sure I can tick all the boxes if I apply for a particular NOC (maybe except 1114 since it is a catch all category without a detailed main duties description)

I have emailed nrsdc a week ago but I haven't heard a reply, can anyone shred some light on what's the best way to determine my NOC?


----------

